# Best Range Day So Far!!



## SCTigerJeep (Jan 30, 2007)

no class today and everyone else has gone home for easter so i decided to head to the range. amazing how much easier it is to concentrate when guns are not going off all around you. it was a nice day out... a/b 60 and sunny with no wind. this is far and away the best i have ever shot so i feel compelled to post it, lol. :mrgreen:

.40 S&W Taurus 24/7 Pro with Wal-Mart Winchester target loads.

20 rounds with 0 misses from 10 yards.  









i only wish i could shoot that well all the time!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well you done a dang fine job this time. Good shooting.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Nice grouping. The 24/7 is a nice piece of hardware.


----------

